# Errore bootsplash, "while decompressing jpeg"

## solka

Ok, non so più dove sbattere la testa  :Neutral:  ...

Ecco il problema...

Ho seguito i vari HOWTO ed infatti il bootsplash funge benissimo con l'immagine di default [/etc/bootsplash/default/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg]...tutto molto bello, solo che io voglio mettere un'immagine personalizzata [questa > http://www.solka.it/varie/bootsplash.jpg , creata con photoshop, scala di grigi, un canale a 16bit].

Ho seguito le varie indicazioni, ho messo il path corretto della jpg in bootsplash.cfg, ho creato l'initrd, l'ho indicato in lilo, ho passato da lilo la risoluzione vga [vga = 0x31A (che dovrebbe essere 1280*1024 a 16bit)] ma quando riavvio mi appare questo messaggio:

```

solka@swamp solka $ dmesg | grep Looking

Looking for splash picture....<6>error 9 while decompressing picture.

```

Invano ho cercato di convertire l'immagine a 8 bit con convert, sempre il solito errore...ora non so come fare anche perchè non capisco perchè non riesca a decomprimere la jpg...

Ecco i vari files di configurazione

lilo.conf

```

solka@swamp solka $ cat /etc/lilo.conf

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/lilo/files/lilo.conf,v 1.3 2002/09/30 00:55:18 woodchip Exp $

# Author: solka

 

# Start LILO global section

 

menu-scheme=Wb

boot = /dev/hde

prompt

#map = /boot/System.map

lba32

# timeout in centesimi di secondo

timeout=150

 

# End LILO global section

 

### - MAPPING DRIVES SO LILO CAN BOOT WIN2K - ###

### - THIS PART MAY NOT BE NEEDED YOU MAY EVEN NEED TO COMMENT IT - ###

disk = /dev/hda

bios = 0x81

disk = /dev/hde

bios = 0x80

disk = /dev/hdh

bios = 0x82

### - MORE REMAPPING STUFF BELOW UNDER "OTHER" - ###

                              

# Linux bootable partition config begins

        image = /boot/bzImage

        vga = 0x31A

        append="hdg=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr"

        root = /dev/hde4

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo

        read-only # read-only for checking

        initrd = /boot/initrd

 

 

        image = /boot/bzImageg

        append="hdg=ide-scsi"

        root = /dev/hde4

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = GentooGaming

        read-only # read-only for checking

 

 

 

# Linux bootable partition config ends

# DOS bootable partition config begins

#       other = /dev/hda1

        #other = /devices/discs/disc0/part1

#       label = Windows

#       table = /dev/hda

# DOS bootable partition config ends

 

### - MY WINDOWS ENTRY - YOU MIGHT NEED JUST THIS - ###

other = /dev/hda1

label = Win2k

map-drive=0x82

to=0x80

map-drive=0x80

to=0x82

### - AS YOU CAN SEE, WINDOWS IS ON MY 3RD HDD - ###

```

bootsplash.cfg

```
solka@swamp solka $ cat /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.cfg

 # ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

 

# config file version

version=3

 

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

 

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=4

bgcolor=0

 

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=40

ty=116

tw=944

th=612

 

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

 

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/usr/share/splash/bootsplash.jpg

 

progress_enable=0

 

# background

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

 

# text box (left, top)

box     35 111  35 729 #313234

box     36  111 985 111 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     985 112 985 729 #eef4ff

box     36 729 985 729 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 36 112 984 728 #04045498

 

overpaintok=1

```

Come risolvo?  :Neutral:  google e i gruppi tacciono... :Neutral: 

----------

## cerri

Quale comando usi per generare l'initrd?

----------

## solka

questo

```
# splash -s -f file.cfg > /boot/initrd
```

----------

## cerri

 *solka wrote:*   

> questo
> 
> ```
> # splash -s -f file.cfg > /boot/initrd
> ```
> ...

 

file.cfg = ?

----------

## solka

è il bootsplash.cfg che ho postato un po' più su...

----------

## cerri

Cosa dice

```
$ file /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.jpg

$ file /boot/initrd

$ mount
```

----------

## solka

```
solka@swamp solka $ file /usr/share/splash/bootsplash.jpg

/usr/share/splash/bootsplash.jpg: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.02, aspect ratio, 100 x 100

```

```
root@swamp solka # file /boot/initrd

/boot/initrd: \<!doctype\ html  HTML document text

```

```
root@swamp solka # mount

/dev/root on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/hda5 on /mnt/hda5 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=322)

/dev/hde1 on /mnt/hde1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=322)

/dev/hdh1 on /mnt/hdh1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=322)

/dev/hde2 on /boot type ext3 (rw,noatime)

```

----------

## cerri

Ho scaricato la tua jpeg, domani la provo  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

lilo.conf

```

        vga = 0x31A

```

cambialo in

```

        vga = 0x318

```

oppure rendi l'immagine 1280x1024.

----------

## solka

ora provo a cambiare in 0x318...cmq l'immagine dovrebbe già essere a 1280*1024 O_O

----------

## solka

niente...uff, riproverò a fare tutto da capo...a proposito, supporta solo le jpg o anche i png?

----------

## solka

mi rispondo da solo, no..

ora ri-riprovo a fare tutto... -_-'

----------

## solka

risolto, non bisogna usare jpg nè ottimizzate nè progressive...

----------

## paolo

Nemmeno progressive?

Ma nel bootsplash.conf c'è la direttiva "progress_enable=0"...

non basta metterla a 1?

ByEZz,

Paolo

P.S.: Tanto la modalità "progressive" serve solo per avviare il rendering dell'immagine nel mentre la si carica, no? Quindi in teoria qui non serve a tanto.

----------

## cerri

Il progress enable serve nella modalita' silent per abilitare la barra di "avviamento".

----------

## paolo

Avendo visto il file di conf pensavo... male!  :Smile: 

L'argomento fb/bootsplash m'intrippa un casino ma sto a secco  :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## paolo

Sicuro voi avete anche provato anche laBootsplash Prograss Bar Patch.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 :Smile:  in realta' no.

Non mi piacciono le cose Windows-Like  :Very Happy: .

----------

## HexDEF6

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Sicuro voi avete anche provato anche laBootsplash Prograss Bar Patch.
> 
> ByEZz,
> 
> Paolo

 

Cavolo... non mi vanno le animazioni (l'immagine in fb va benissimo) non e' cambiato un bel niente da prima... e non e' che ci sia sto gran che di documentazione....

mi sembra di aver fatto tutto (e tutto e' andato ok) ma al riavvio vedo solo la mia bella immagine ma senza nessuna cosa che si muove  :Sad: 

----------

## paolo

http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/requirements.html

The fbmngplay program is needed to play animations during system startup/shutdown. It is part of the bootsplash package but is unfortunatly not compiled with the package itself (true for <= 0.6), so you have to compile manually.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## HexDEF6

 *paolo wrote:*   

> http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/requirements.html
> 
> The fbmngplay program is needed to play animations during system startup/shutdown. It is part of the bootsplash package but is unfortunatly not compiled with the package itself (true for <= 0.6), so you have to compile manually.
> 
> ByEZz,
> ...

 

Avevo gia fatto.... altre idee?

----------

